# Is this a good find?



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Found these in the clearance bin, picked them up. 30 for the pair. I've only ever used channel lock brand before.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i havent used the one on the right but i love the one on the left. i use the flats daily and have a couple different sizes of them. that was cheap for knipex.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I saw the small flats for 28. So I picked these up out of the bin with no packaging.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Great deal! I also would've jumped on them. I've recently switched over, I think they are great after 20 yrs of Channel locks. But I haven't used the ones one the right either. Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

They are auto adjusting. Seems like it would be nice for messing with all thread hangers.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Love my knipex.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Hell yes they are a good find!! The flats alone are really expensive, if they are big enough to fit a flush valve then they are at least 70+ bucks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Got mine from WB...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Every pair of Knipex I've ever owned sprouted legs and walked away.


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Knipex are light years ahead of anyone else. I'd have been all over that. I have both pair myself. Best tools I've ever owned. I won't use any other brand.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jon59901 said:


> Knipex are light years ahead of anyone else. I'd have been all over that. I have both pair myself. Best tools I've ever owned. I won't use any other brand.


Trade you for folding rulers??


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Jon59901 said:


> Knipex are light years ahead of anyone else. I'd have been all over that. I have both pair myself. Best tools I've ever owned. I won't use any other brand.


Ditto! Best pliers made! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Trade you for folding rulers??



That better be one awesome ruler 😄


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have three sizes of the regular Knipex pliers. My channel locks where my go to for years. Now they are no longer used. Bought mine at sears.


----------

